# GT35r or T3/T4? 190e inside



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

well, a buddy of mine who built my full 3" custom turboback, and a good friend, has a mercedes 190e. he currently has a t3/t4, which he's done everything himself, and fabbed up everything, and rebuilt the motor. he's thinking of going with a gt35r. he wants something that will make big power (500+whp) and that will spool faster, if possible than his T3/T4. this kid did all this when he was 16,17.
at 15lbs of boost, he dyno'd at 370whp.
here she is.
































all bumper and everything he's molded himself, and all the interior he molded himself with fiberglass.
not sure if you can read what trim it says on the side there.
oh, the superlegerra's were custom widened for 295's in the rear








I'm not sure the trim of his t3/t4.
the reason why im also askign all this, is when he does a bigger turbo, hopefully we will drop his t3/t4 into my 1.8t GTI, and we'll fab everything up for it.
just trying to get some more knowledge about the different turbo's.
and i want to know what other options he has, for what he wants to do, besides the gt35r.


_Modified by infinityman at 1:03 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## mattnsac (Jan 15, 2003)

does his dad own a race fab shop??? Thats great work for a kid who barely has a license.


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (mattnsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattnsac* »_does his dad own a race fab shop??? Thats great work for a kid who barely has a license.

thats what im saying!!!
did i step in BS? because i sure smell it...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*

nope. he's 18 now and his dad owns a shop with cnc mills, lathes, laser cutters, welders, etc etc.
he has been TIG welding for his dads company for a few years now. take al ook at the intake manifold, that was over a year ago, his welds are much better now.
he has 4 older brothers, who have all been tuning/modding cars since he was little, and he knows his stuff.
he did 100% of the work himself, his older brother drew up everything in autoCAD that he had sent to the lathe and laser cutter, but he came up with the plans.
as you can see, they have plenty of money, so materials is not a big deal.
but yes, he has done all of the work himself.








there he is welding up mine.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve_Soda* »_
thats what im saying!!!
did i step in BS? because i sure smell it...

for real a 16 or 17 year old kid has to get some info from somewhere. That is one clean and sick 190e







im in love


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*









yes he has a mustache out of grease/dirt.


----------



## groftja (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

I wish I lived by you guys. Sounds like his family has a one stop engineering and production facility. He did great work on your exhaust and that 190E. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (groftja)*

that extension is sick


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I love 190e's.... 

You haven't seen **** for extension... my buddies k24 civic si... when you jack it up you have a perfect shot at the 5 bolt discharge through the wheel well... 4 feet of extensions (literally) and your good to go!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (groftja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groftja* »_I wish I lived by you guys. Sounds like his family has a one stop engineering and production facility. He did great work on your exhaust and that 190E. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks. he definetly did. here's the thread to my exhaust. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2282618

anyways, yes their family is huge into cars. they were just down in florida at some car show, not sure which one, and they go out to SEMA every year.
his dad owns a AWD (is it called a 996?) porsche twin turbo 911. that is the craziest thing ive ever ridden in. 10.5's in the rear! full carbon hood, and carbon gt2 wing.
all of his brothers are into motercycles, and they have 5 or 6.
this kid is the local car fabbing guy. any local person with a heavily modded car of any sort, goes to him to have work done. he was building people custom turbo manifolds when he was 16.
he is a very cool guy. defeinetly a good kid to know! he does all this stuff for me for free.

maybe i should have made another thread to show off his car. any help here about the turbo's?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_I love 190e's.... 

You haven't seen **** for extension... my buddies k24 civic si... when you jack it up you have a perfect shot at the 5 bolt discharge through the wheel well... 4 feet of extensions (literally) and your good to go! 

I hate long extensions lol. He put 4 together and we couldn't get a exhaust bolt off. We tried 3 different impact guns, from a snap-on to IR 2535ti i think..... I need to invest in some nice impact extensions


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

more pics of the 190e or s tf u








what kinda tranny work? 
FYI id try a gt35r power should smack hard with that motor and the gt35 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mr.Skills68 at 5:57 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*

well, some guy bulds the slip differentials for those cars from skyline differentials. not sure what type of skyline, but the guy said they will hold 800whp no problem, so he'll be doing that tranny and diff this winter. by end of winter, im sure itll be 500+whp, and hes molding a full 4" wide body as we speak, including sideskirts. for much wider wheels (wider than 10.5's thats for sure







)
so you guys think gt35r would be good? also, what competes with the 35r?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*

Looks sweet, thats a 60ar comp housing, its either a 50trim or a PTE snail.
nice ride either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

thats awesome.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Looks sweet, thats a 60ar comp housing, its either a 50trim or a PTE snail.
nice ride either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok thanks, i could have asked him, but yeah, how would that be in my 1.8t? we'd fab up the exhuast manifold and everything. whatcha think?
oh, you asked for more pics too...








































before he molded the new front lip on ^^^^

built these himself too.









you guys happy now?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*

and the haters hate... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








ol' boy did a fabulous job on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go with the 35r.


----------



## Mr.Skills68 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

on the mind of most people besides going with the gt35r as few of us stated, what does he use to tune this mofo? i assume it isnt stock MB management modified


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.Skills68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Skills68* »_on the mind of most people besides going with the gt35r as few of us stated, what does he use to tune this mofo? i assume it isnt stock MB management modified
there is a company that he has do iy, and I forgot the name. Sorry







.
I could ask him for ya though.


----------



## jayvee203 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

wow ! ...all of a sudden i feel dumber!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
ok thanks, i could have asked him, but yeah, how would that be in my 1.8t? we'd fab up the exhuast manifold and everything. whatcha think?


Hard to know without knowing the specs, but it would work. You can put a 60-1 in a 60ar comp housing, but you usually wouldnt do that. Anyway looks pretty sweet, you should ask him what turbo it is. I like the cut and weld style, JDM yo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
similar to this T-body pipe:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubUnit (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_, and hes molding a full 4" wide body as we speak, including sideskirts. for much wider wheels

EvoII kit or bust







. Sick looking car though. Nice work. Im jealous.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

not to crash the party, but am I the only person who hates to see the 1.8T forum polluted with stuff that is completely off-topic like this?
My buddy has a fully built DSM with the AMS GT35R kit and you don't see me posting it in here...
/flamesuit on


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: GT35r or T3/T4? 190e inside (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_he wants something that will make big power (500+whp) and that will spool faster, if possible than his T3/T4. this kid did all this when he was 16,17.

I heard about him.Crazyness for a 16 year old ...definately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in my book.
I got a 1966 280 SEL with 4000 miles on the clock.When I am done with the Audi's ill move onto that...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: GT35r or T3/T4? 190e inside (Wizard-of-OD)*

wowwwww...that 190e is insane..
i dont really like those wheels..i think something more in the time frame when the car was built would suit it more..maybe some amg wheels..


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_ I like the cut and weld style, JDM yo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
similar to this T-body pipe:


are there any advantages to the "cut and weld" method, besides not having to buy bends. it doesnt seem like there would be but i only see it on really nice set ups like this.
and as for this being off topic, at least were talking about fabrication so hopefully people can take what were talking about here and apply it to our cars. besides its nice to go off topic once in a while, especially for unique things like this.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (DubUnit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubUnit* »_
EvoII kit or bust







. Sick looking car though. Nice work. Im jealous.

nah, full custom kit that he's going to just mold himself.
he'll mold it all out of clay (the whole thing on the car) then get a measurement of it all (some machine that puts it straight into CAD) and then just CNC a mold, then lay the fiberglass over it. something like that


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_
are there any advantages to the "cut and weld" method, besides not having to buy bends. it doesnt seem like there would be but i only see it on really nice set ups like this.
and as for this being off topic, at least were talking about fabrication so hopefully people can take what were talking about here and apply it to our cars. besides its nice to go off topic once in a while, especially for unique things like this.

You can make really tight radius bends, it also looks cool, but it obviously is not as smooth internally as a smooth pipe, so it causes more turbulence.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_
are there any advantages to the "cut and weld" method, besides not having to buy bends. it doesnt seem like there would be but i only see it on really nice set ups like this.
and as for this being off topic, at least were talking about fabrication so hopefully people can take what were talking about here and apply it to our cars. besides its nice to go off topic once in a while, especially for unique things like this.

the cost of a mandel bender is significant vs. the time it takes to weld up a radius. plus the welded bends have a fabricated look vs. a cookie cutter.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
the cost of a mandel bender is significant vs. the time it takes to weld up a radius. plus the welded bends have a fabricated look vs. a cookie cutter. 

he did that a long time ago. as you can see, his welds are not that good, and get better throughout different parts of the car. he did that hwen he was 16/17, so ofcourse it isn't going to work perfectly. no one gets it their first time, but its been working great since, so he's used it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (infinityman)*

How old is he?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

he is 18 now. read the above responses.....


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I think you (and he) will find that it is a long shot to get a turbo which will produce an honest 500+whp and still spoolup faster then a small t3 t4... Your best bet IMO would be a large gt30r (there are many trims). The 35r is quite a step up in size and lag. 
It really depends IMO if he is shooting for right around or under 500whp, or well over. 
That intake manifold / dual injector setup is neato... Is it a semi divided intake port or something stock? 
PS tell him to get a long sleeve shirt when he is welding!










_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 6:58 AM 12-24-2005_


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

let him go.. he needs a tan







just kidding...Id like to have that shop at my disposal too


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome car, 190e's are nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: GT35r or T3/T4? 190e inside (infinityman)*

well im impressed as hell. very nice merc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLDSCHOOL101 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: GT35r or T3/T4? 190e inside (bluerabbit0886)*

all i can say is i would kill the world for this car. i LOVEEEEEEE it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

I have nothing intelligent to add other than, that car is damn hot.


----------



## VR6GT35TURBO (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: GT35r or T3/T4? 190e inside (OLDSCHOOL101)*

THANKS FOR BRINGING THIS ONE OUT OF THE FILES, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: GT35r or T3/T4? 190e inside (VR6GT35TURBO)*

id always wanted to do this but with the 6 cylinder....either way....very very sweetttt...


----------

